# emerge sys-cluster/cman

## pigreco

Salve,

qualcuno può darmi una mano con l'emerge di sys-cluster/cman:

```
/usr/src/linux/include/linux/linkage.h:7:25: fatal error: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[2]: *** [main.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/cman-3.1.5-r1/work/cluster-3.1.5/group/dlm_controld'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/cman-3.1.5-r1/work/cluster-3.1.5/group'

make: *** [group] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-cluster/cman-3.1.5-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-cluster/cman-3.1.5-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-cluster/cman-3.1.5-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/cman-3.1.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/cman-3.1.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/cman-3.1.5-r1/work/cluster-3.1.5'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-cluster/cman-3.1.5-r1/work/cluster-3.1.5'

```

emerge info:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info '=sys-cluster/cman-3.1.5-r1::gentoo'
> 
> Portage 2.2.7 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.11.7-hardened-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

grazie,

Maurizio

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

```
/usr/src/linux/include/linux/linkage.h:7:25: fatal error: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory 
```

probabilmente il kernel è da ricompilare con il supporto all'emulazione 32 bit

```
CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y
```

nel mio conf :

```
# locate linkage.h

/usr/include/libspl/ia32/sys/asm_linkage.h

```

a te cosa restituisce ?

----------

## djinnZ

Ma il kernel ed link /usr/src/linux sono correttamente installati e configurati?

----------

## pigreco

grazie pr la risposata..

 *Quote:*   

> nel mio conf : 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> # locate linkage.h 
> ...

 

a te cosa restituisce ?[quote]

la mi situazione è questa:

```
locate linkage.h 

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/alpha/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/arc/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/arm/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/arm64/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/avr32/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/blackfin/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/c6x/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/frv/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/hexagon/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/ia64/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/m32r/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/m68k/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/metag/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/microblaze/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/mips/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/mn10300/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/openrisc/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/parisc/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/powerpc/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/s390/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/score/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/sh/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/tile/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/unicore32/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/arch/x86/include/asm/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/include/asm-generic/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/include/linux/linkage.h

/usr/src/linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1/tools/perf/util/include/linux/linkage.h
```

----------

## sabayonino

il collegamento /usr/src/linux punta correttamente ai sorgenti kernel ?

```
# eselect kernel list
```

```
# eselect kernel set linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1
```

ricompila il pacchetto

----------

## pigreco

a dire il vero, cado dal pero come si suol dire   :Embarassed: 

non ho risposta da 

```
etaromnfs0 ~ # # eselect kernel list
```

ma i sorgenti ci sono e sono correttamente collegati a '/usr/src/linux'

```
etaromnfs0 ~ # ls /usr/src/

linux  linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1
```

da cosa può dipendere questo problema?

----------

## pigreco

ah no, sarà stato un momentaneo problema della shell andata in pausa stanotte

```
eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.11.7-hardened-r1 *
```

mi pare tutto regolare.....

----------

